# Современная школа игры на баяне - В. Семенов



## Alexei (29 Окт 2010)

Кто знаком с
"Современная школа игры на баяне - В. Семенов"
?
Есть ли еще что-то подобное?
("Искусство игры на баяне" Липса уже есть)
Кто может поделиться скан версией?


----------



## Tokarev (14 Авг 2011)

Лучше Семеновской школы еще ни кто не придумал! Очень хороший сборник!


----------



## sergey07081977 (15 Авг 2011)

Подскажите пожалуйста.Где можно найти методику Семенова? За ранее всем благодарен!


----------



## Evgen_abakan_muz (16 Авг 2011)

Я в интернет магазине заказывал http://www.biblion.ru/product/725525/


----------



## liritsa (29 Окт 2011)

Коллеги!Приветствую! Помогите найти метод.работу Полетаева о пятипальцевой системе!


----------



## Nick (23 Апр 2012)

Теоретические основы формирования исполнительского мастерства на баяне-аккордеоне(Давидов Н.А.))


----------



## ze_go (23 Апр 2012)

Nick писал:


> "Теоретические основы формирования исполнительского мастерства на баяне-аккордеоне"(Давидов Н.А.))


Ф ТОПКУ...! человек, никогда не добившийся каких-либо успехов как исполнитель, не может написать толковую методику (ИМХО) (есть, правда, исключения, лишь подтверждающие правило - П.Серотюк, П.Столярский, Ф.Щегельский, но они брали (берут) детишек "С НУЛЯ")
а если кто-то укажет на учеников сего теоретика от музыки (П.Фенюк, И.Завадский ( :biggrin, Е.Черказова, В.Козицкий и т.д.), отвечу - все вышеперечисленные исполнители пришли в класс Н.Давыдова уже сформировавшимися личностями, а уж "подправить" - тут заслуга невелика... был бы "материал".


----------



## Иринка (23 Апр 2012)

а если кто-то укажет на учеников сего теоретика от музыки (П.Фенюк, И.Завадский ( ), Е.Черказова, В.Козицкий и т.д.), отвечу - все вышеперечисленные исполнители пришли в класс Н.Давыдова уже сформировавшимися личностями, а уж "подправить" - тут заслуга невелика... был бы "материал".
А в класс Липса и Семенова что приходят слабые студенты? :biggrin: или в класс к Мурзе Ирина Серотюк пришла не умеющей играть?


----------



## ze_go (23 Апр 2012)

Иринка писал:


> А в класс Липса и Семенова что приходят слабые студенты? biggrin или в класс к Мурзе Ирина Серотюк пришла не умеющей играть?


О Липсе и Семёнове не скажу, но В.А.Мурза со своим сыном (Лёшей) начинал с нуля. Вот где "методика"! Ещё могу Й.Пурица назвать, В.Бонакова, которые занимались не "теоретическими основами", а практическими, причём начиная с азов.


----------



## Galinurov Timur (24 Апр 2012)

Здравствуйте.Я скачал ее по этой ссылке http://files.mail.ru/P2WKPN


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (25 Апр 2012)

http://files.mail.ru/V0AOX0
Poletaev zdes'!


----------



## Sti1 (20 Май 2014)

Современная школа игры на баяне - В. Семенов
Есть ли у кого-то ссылка на скачку? Буду очень признателен!


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Май 2014)

Вам *ЭТО* надо было?


----------



## Сергей С (20 Май 2014)

Tokarev писал:


> Лучше Семеновской школы еще ни кто не придумал! Очень хороший сборник!


По собранному нотному материалу - безусловно, одна из лучших работ в этом направлении. А вот методические моменты, на мой взгляд, поверхностно изложенны. С таких объяснений ничему не научишь. 
Еще отличный сборник - Русская полифония, составитель Максимов. Тут и обработки РНП Лядова, Р-Корсакова, Балакирева. Для выборного баяна и именно с азов.
У В. Власова есть Альбом для юношества. Много ярких, характерных пьес. И написано по-баянному, в хорошем смысле этого выражения.
А еще можно в пианистов заглянуть - Барток, Гаврилин. ..
А вот детский альбом Бонакова не понравился как раз по самому языку. вычурно, звучит сомнительно, да и технически сложновато. Мое мнение.


----------

